# BALTO vs. AKIRA: Which movie is better?



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

*VS. *





This poll will close at 3:50PM EDT (UTC -04:00) this Tuesday, 9/23.

Results and upcoming matchups can be found *here!*


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 20, 2008)

Balto <3333


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Akira goes in ALL FIELDS.  That movies animation is amazing.  It's fucked up, great, and just I can't praise it enough.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't seen Akira, but it has to be better than that shit-fest that was Balto.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I haven't seen Akira, but it has to be better than that shit-fest that was Balto.



Watch it.  It's fucking trippy and the animation is fucking _amazing, _especially for when it was made.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Never seen Akira, don't want to see Akira, going with Balto.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 20, 2008)

No contest.

Akira is the fucking BIRTHPLACE of modern animation. Nothing can or should be allowed to beat it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> No contest.
> 
> Akira is the fucking BIRTHPLACE of modern animation. Nothing can or should be allowed to beat it.



Uh....no. "Modern" animation began with Disney. Anime (including Akira) is just loosely based off it.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't seen Akira, but Balto is probably my favorite childhood film, so I'm gonna say Balto. I know it's a bit unfair, but what'cha gonna do eh?


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh....no. "Modern" animation began with Disney. Anime (including Akira) is just loosely based off it.



Disney's a fucking cockgobbler compared to the people who made animation more realistic and engrossing.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Akira_ is regarded by many critics as a landmark anime film, one that influenced much of the art in the anime world that followed its release.[1] Therefore, _Akira_ is regarded by critics as one of the greatest animated films ever made.





> . At the time, most anime was notorious for cutting production corners with limited motion, such as having only the characters' mouths move while their faces remained static. _Akira_ broke from this trend with meticulously detailed scenes, exactingly lip-synched dialogueâ€”a first for an anime production (voices were recorded before the animation was completed, rather than the opposite)â€”and super-fluid motion as realized in the film's more than 160,000 animation cels.[2]


I want to go watch it now.  TO THE INTERNET.

If Akira loses the Balto I'm going to have _negative _respect for furries.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Disney's a fucking cockgobbler compared to the people who made animation more realistic and engrossing.



Oh, please. Disney makes movies more realistic and engrossing than anything Japan ever has, IMO. (With possible exception of Godzilla) 

Seriously, go back and look at all the anime that has come out of Japan over the last 60+ years, compared to all the movies Disney has made, and then tell me which is better.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 20, 2008)

Akira is a wonderful example of fine Japanese animation, meaning it's excessively gory and makes zero sense. 

It did inspire my favorite Robot Chicken skit, however...


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh, please. Disney makes movies more realistic and engrossing than anything Japan ever has, IMO. (With possible exception of Godzilla)
> 
> Seriously, go back and look at all the anime that has come out of Japan over the last 60+ years, compared to all the movies Disney has made, and then tell me which is better.



Uh no.  Akira _had lip syncing that was on target.  _They spent a shit time on the animation for the anime.  It covers a _ton _of issues and deserves more than just a few watches.



Hanazawa said:


> Akira is a wonderful example of fine Japanese animation, meaning it's excessively gory and makes zero sense.
> 
> It did inspire my favorite Robot Chicken skit, however...



It is gory and makes sense after a few watches.  Like how watching the Wall takes a long time to put in perspective.

You know what, forget these movies.  I vote Pink Floyd's The Wall for the winner.  The Trial > every animated movie.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Uh no.  Akira _had lip syncing that was on target.  _They spent a shit time on the animation for the anime.  It covers a _ton _of issues and deserves more than just a few watches.



Please don't tell me you're saying a movie is better than anything Disney simply based on the lip-syncing (which Disney had perfected decades before anyway). Disney movies (hand-drawn) take FOUR YEARS to do. I honestly don't know how long anime movies take, but based on the anime movies I've seen, I doubt 99.9% take more than two at the most.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi, I make that statement as a fan of Japanese animation. ;p (and of Claymore, the series with record-breaking numbers of gratuitous mid-battle amputations)

What I love most about having seen Akira is getting the references to it in things like South Park, Robot Chicken - I'm laughing my ass off and nobody around me has any clue why I think it's so funny.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Seriously, go back and look at all the anime that has come out of Japan over the last 60+ years, compared to all the movies Disney has made, and then tell me which is better.



I'd say it's a fairly close game, though if we talk recent stuff it's no contest. Tokyo Godfathers or Home on the Range? Hmm.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Please don't tell me you're saying a movie is better than anything Disney simply based on the lip-syncing (which Disney had perfected decades before anyway). Disney movies (hand-drawn) take FOUR YEARS to do. I honestly don't know how long anime movies take, but based on the anime movies I've seen, I doubt 99.9% take more than two at the most.



You've never _seen _Akira.  Trust me, you don't get to speak on it.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XZg8XYJ-bTE

It is better than any Disney movie.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You've never _seen _Akira.  Trust me, you don't get to speak on it.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XZg8XYJ-bTE
> 
> It is better than any Disney movie.



In YOUR opinion it is, but you don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I'd say it's a fairly close game, though if we talk recent stuff it's no contest. Tokyo Godfathers or Home on the Range? Hmm.



I admit, I saw about half of Home On The Range before turning it off. Ugh. Though it certainly represented Roseanne perfectly!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

Fuck Balto. The only reason people like it is because it has a talking wolf. Face it: the movie sucked more dick than a $5 hooker.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I admit, I saw about half of Home On The Range before turning it off. Ugh. Though it certainly represented Roseanne perfectly!



That _was_ Roseanne, literally and figuratively. The deepest thing about that film was its tribute to her weight struggles, but I'm getting too ahead of myself.

Oh crap, I haven't even seen Akira, though I'm seeing it soon. Balto: nice film, but something tells me that Akira will prove to be far more satisfying in the end. (Besides, have you seen the Balto sequels? No? Good.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fuck Balto. The only reason people like it is because it has a talking wolf. Face it: the movie sucked more dick than a $5 hooker.



Not just that, but since it was based (loosely) off the Diptheria epidemic in Nome in the 1920s, people did like it as it represented real history.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Real history complete with talking dogs and racial issues between animals!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Real history complete with talking dogs and racial issues between animals!



Don't make me bring the Dumbo crows in here.

(I'm not voting FYI.)


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Don't make me bring the Dumbo crows in here.
> 
> (I'm not voting FYI.)



I lol'd.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Real history complete with talking dogs and racial issues between animals!



Notice when I said *(loosely)*?


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fuck Balto. The only reason people like it is because it has a talking wolf. Face it: the movie sucked more dick than a $5 hooker.



I am AlexInsane and I approve of this message.

Although I've yet to meet a five dollar hooker. I mean, when the price of gas goes up, the price of EVERYTHING goes up. Hookers are no exception.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh well, this whole poll is based on personal opinion anyway. (i.e.- my opinion is no better than anyone else's and vice versa, and anyone that says otherwise is an idiot that can't respect opinions)


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh well, this whole poll is based on personal opinion anyway. (i.e.- my opinion is no better than anyone else's and vice versa, and anyone that says otherwise is an idiot that can't respect opinions)



My opinion is better than yours and that's a fact! errrr opinion!

lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> My opinion is better than yours and that's a fact! errrr opinion!
> 
> lol.



Whatever. Grow up.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 20, 2008)

Akira! Splendiforous gore-fest, and from what I understand, it was a groundbreaking film for its time. It also has intelligible morals and symbolism, I believe.

Balto is charming and all, but I'm gonna have to break with the furry bias for Akira.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Whatever. Grow up.



You missed the sarcasm?  =/


----------



## Edyoakita (Sep 20, 2008)

I loved Akira, great movie

Balto was cute, but not kick ass.


My vote: Akira


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You missed the sarcasm?  =/



More like, I really don't care.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh, please. Disney makes movies more realistic and engrossing than anything Japan ever has, IMO. (With possible exception of Godzilla)
> 
> Seriously, go back and look at all the anime that has come out of Japan over the last 60+ years, compared to all the movies Disney has made, and then tell me which is better.



Anime every time. All of your opinions about animation have all been completely fucked and biased towards Disney. Which is even more ridiculous because you've never seen any decent representations of the anime genre.

tl;dr: shut the fuck up


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Anime every time. All of your opinions about animation have all been completely fucked and biased towards Disney. Which is even more ridiculous because you've never seen any decent representations of the anime genre.
> 
> tl;dr: shut the fuck up



Wolf's Rain...Disgaea...Voltron...all decent anime. But still, they pale in comparision to Disney movies like Cinderella, Snow White, Dumbo, Lion King, Fox & The Hound, etc.

And no, I won't "shut the fuck up". I have every right to post in this thread as long as I post relevant stuff, whether you like it or not. Don't like it? Too bad.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Balto~!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wolf's Rain...Disgaea...Voltron...all decent anime. But still, they pale in comparision to Disney movies like Cinderella, Snow White, Dumbo, Lion King, Fox & The Hound, etc.



Those animes all suck. Come back when you've seen some good ones.

And don't compare anime SERIES to Disney MOVIES. Christ.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Those animes are good..



fix'd.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wolf's Rain...Disgaea...Voltron...all decent anime. But still, they pale in comparision to Disney movies like Cinderella, Snow White, Dumbo, Lion King, Fox & The Hound, etc.
> 
> And no, I won't "shut the fuck up". I have every right to post in this thread as long as I post relevant stuff, whether you like it or not. Don't like it? Too bad.



Wolf's Rain > Disney, especially the manga ending.  Thing is, Disney doesn't write it's own stories...even Lion King was stolen from Kimba...that should speak volumes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Wolf's Rain > Disney, especially the manga ending.  Thing is, Disney doesn't write it's own stories...even Lion King was stolen from Kimba...that should speak volumes.



And considering that modern anime *IS BASED OFF MICKEY MOUSE* that should speak even bigger volumes. So, if the Mouse never existed, neither would modern anime. It would still suck even worse than it already does.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wolf's Rain...Disgaea...Voltron...all decent anime. But still, they pale in comparision to Disney movies like Cinderella, Snow White, Dumbo, Lion King, Fox & The Hound, etc.
> 
> And no, I won't "shut the fuck up". I have every right to post in this thread as long as I post relevant stuff, whether you like it or not. Don't like it? Too bad.



Voltron? Voltron?!

As a recent fan of the show, I can safely say that it sucks huge balls. And that's the appeal. The dubbing and editing are terrible, resulting in a highly entertaining anime cut for kids.

You're naming series, games, and manga now. Go for some Ghost in the Shell or Porco Rosso (if you're feeling "furry").

I don't agree that you need to shut the fuck up. That's just rude. I do agree, however, that a bit more anime expose' would do you a world of good.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> And considering that modern anime *IS BASED OFF MICKEY MOUSE* that should speak even bigger volumes. So, if the Mouse never existed, neither would modern anime. It would still suck even worse than it already does.



No it's not. Stop warping facts to suit your nefarious purposes.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> And considering that modern anime *IS BASED OFF MICKEY MOUSE* that should speak even bigger volumes. So, if the Mouse never existed, neither would modern anime. It would still suck even worse than it already does.



Really?  _Really?  _I don't believe that.  Someone would get the idea to make pictures move, it was bound to happen.  But we're speaking in _ifs._  It would change everything.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not just that, but since it was based (loosely) off the Diptheria epidemic in Nome in the 1920s, people did like it as it represented real history.


Because talking wolves is totally accurate.



AlexInsane said:


> Although I've yet to meet a five dollar hooker. I mean, when the price of gas goes up, the price of EVERYTHING goes up. Hookers are no exception.


Which is exactly why $5 hookers suck so many dicks.


----------



## Kano (Sep 20, 2008)

Balto, Akira annoys me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No it's not. Stop warping facts to suit your nefarious purposes.





Takumi_L said:


> Really?  _Really?  _I don't believe that.  Someone would get the idea to make pictures move, it was bound to happen.  But we're speaking in _ifs._  It would change everything.



From wikipedia article on anime: 

"_The success of Disney's 1937 feature film Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs influenced Japanese animators. Osamu Tezuka adapted and simplified many Disney animation techniques to reduce the costs and number of frames in the production._"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime

And in case you dismiss Wiki, here's another that discusses it:
http://anime.wetpaint.com/page/Anime+History?t=anon


----------



## Kano (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> From wikipedia article on anime:
> 
> "_The success of Disney's 1937 feature film Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs influenced Japanese animators. Osamu Tezuka adapted and simplified many Disney animation techniques to reduce the costs and number of frames in the production._"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime



I'm on your side in this argument, but I bet anything that they're going to bitch about how anyone can edit wikipedia >.>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going with Balto since I haven't seen Akira.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 20, 2008)

I find it pathetic how many people will just vote for a movie with animals in it just because of that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I find it pathetic how many people will just vote for a movie with animals in it just because of that.



Funny how people voted for Spirited Away because of the dragon, the pigs, etc...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Funny how people voted for Spirited Away because of the dragon, the pigs, etc...



People voted for Spirited Away because it was a good movie. Unlike Balto.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never seen Akira, but...something tells me I need to go stream it right this second. 

Also, I thought Balto was lame :/


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> People voted for Spirited Away because it was a good movie. Unlike Balto.



^This x 100.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> People voted for Spirited Away because it was a good movie. Unlike Balto.



Quit confusing your OPINION with fact, please.

Remember, one man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Quit confusing your OPINION with fact, please.
> 
> Remember, one man's junk is another man's treasure.



Only if he's a faggot.

*rimshot*


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only if he's a faggot.
> 
> *rimshot*



I love this thread.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Funny how people voted for Spirited Away because of the dragon, the pigs, etc...


Don't discount Spirited Away just because it had a motherfucking dragon in it. It was one of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Don't discount Spirited Away just because it had a motherfucking dragon in it. It was one of the greatest movies ever made.



I'm just saying that it's rather hypocritical to say Robin Hood is being for, simply because of the animals, when Spirited Away made it as far as it did, because of things like the Dragon and parent pigs. (People did say that's why they voted for SA)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Those people are fucked.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Ty I wasn't dismissing that it inspired animators to animate.  I'm saying that even if he hadn't, that somewhere down the line it was bound to happen.  Again, we're speaking in ifs.

I also find it sad to see "Never saw the other."  Kinda big in determining which is better.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ty I wasn't dismissing that it inspired animators to animate.  I'm saying that even if he hadn't, that somewhere down the line it was bound to happen.  Again, we're speaking in ifs.
> 
> I also find it sad to see "Never saw the other."  Kinda big in determining which is better.



There might be several reasons why people may not have seen one, such as not getting around to it (work or school or whatever), or whatever.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Well then how do they know it's better beyond, "Only one I saw."

Man I've only listened to St. Anger, but BEST METALLICA SONG EVER!!!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Well then how do they know it's better beyond, "Only one I saw."
> 
> Man I've only listened to St. Anger, but BEST METALLICA SONG EVER!!!!



Maybe it better maybe it isn't, but why vote for something you haven't even seen?


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Maybe it better maybe it isn't, but why vote for something you haven't even seen?



That's what I'm asking you.  I've seen both numerous times, but I'm seeing plenty of "I've never seen Akira, but I'm voting against Balto."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That's what I'm asking you.  I've seen both numerous times, but I'm seeing plenty of "I've never seen Akira, but I'm voting against Balto."



I don't know. Don't ask *me*, ask them.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 20, 2008)

Balto used to be good, but like other Don Bluth films, it suffered from "Disney Video Syndrome" which means it spawns  crappy straight to video sequels.

I voted Akira.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Balto used to be good, but like other Don Bluth films, it suffered from "Disney Video Syndrome" which means it spawns  crappy straight to video sequels.



All Dogs Go To Heaven 2, All Dogs Christmas Carol, All Dogs TV show...
Land Before Time 2,3,4,5...
Secret of NIMH 2...


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I don't know. Don't ask *me*, ask them.



I am asking them, seeing as you are one of them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I am asking them, seeing as you are one of them.



I voted FOR Balto, as I've never seen Akira. I can't vote for something I've never seen.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I voted FOR Balto, as I've never seen Akira. I can't vote for something I've never seen.



That is exactly my point.  You are voting that X is better than Y without ever seeing Y.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That is exactly my point.  You are voting that X is better than Y without ever seeing Y.



"I'm voting that Y is better than X even though I've never seen Y!" Yeah, that makes even more sense.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "I'm voting that Y is better than X even though I've never seen Y!" Yeah, that makes even more sense.



My first analogy holds true, you are saying that one movie is better, more enjoyable, more entertaining, or of a higher quality without being able to fairly judge the other.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I never saw what Obama stood for, so I just voted for McCain, even though I didn't think he was that great.

Yeah, fuck you.


----------



## Edyoakita (Sep 20, 2008)

*looks at the title of the thread* Where the hell does it say "Who did you vote for?" in the title? Get the polatic talk out of the threads that dont concern it. 
Please, before it goes to war. You know all too well that it will if anyone else comments on it.

I vote Akira

Which i think i already did right after i sighned up....

But oh well, im feeling a little bored. So i might as well join the convo.

On that note:
You realy cant judge 2 things based off of one of them, and not seeing/interacting with the other. Its like saying you think blueberries are better then cherries, even tho youve never had a cherry


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, fuck you.



Rude and unnecessary in a polite debate.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Edyoakita said:


> stuff



You must be new. This is FAF. This happens on every thread. Get used to it.



TyVulpine said:


> Rude and unnecessary in a polite debate.



You must be new. This is FAF.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You must be new. This is FAF. This happens on every thread. Get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new. This is FAF.



You must have not read the Forum Rules. No harassing.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

You're crazy, forums don't have rules.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're crazy, forums don't have rules.



Really? Then keep that up, and don't be surprised when you get banned by the staff. If they can ban someone like Rilvor (who was the top poster), they'll ban anyone.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 20, 2008)

I never really liked Balto, but I did like Akira. However, both of them appeal to different crowds.



Also:
This thread is going places.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Also:
> This thread is going places.



Yeah, way off-topic...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'm just saying that it's rather hypocritical to say Robin Hood is being for, simply because of the animals, when Spirited Away made it as far as it did, because of things like the Dragon and parent pigs. (People did say that's why they voted for SA)


Then those people are FUCKING idiots for voting like that. Why the FUCK would those people FUCKING vote for a movie just because a FUCKING animal that they FUCKING like is in it? That is FUCKING retarded. Especially since Spirited Away is one of the FUCKING greatest movies of all FUCKING time. To all of the FUCKING idiots that voted like that: you are all a bunch of shallow FUCKING bastards that has no FUCKING idea about anything and you should get the FUCK off of my internet.

This is why I fucking hate the fandom.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

um... *waits for people to stop shooting*.... *ITHOUGHTAKIRAWASBETTER! 

**runs away*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Then those people are FUCKING idiots for voting like that. Why the FUCK would those people FUCKING vote for a movie just because a FUCKING animal that they FUCKING like is in it? That is FUCKING retarded. Especially since Spirited Away is one of the FUCKING greatest movies of all FUCKING time. To all of the FUCKING idiots that voted like that: you are all a bunch of shallow FUCKING bastards that has no FUCKING idea about anything and you should get the FUCK off of my internet.
> 
> This is why I fucking hate the fandom.



<.< I can't tell if you like the fandom or not. Maybe a few more F-bombs?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> <.< I can't tell if you like the fandom or not. Maybe a few more F-bombs?



oh, I'm sure he does... just like everybody else... I hope T___T

and I kinda agree with pedobear... maybe a few less 'fucks' and I would have happily agreed ^_^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> <.< I can't tell if you like the fandom or not. Maybe a few more F-bombs?


I'm serious and that is what is wrong with the fandom.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm serious and that is what is wrong with the fandom.



and with THAT, I have to disagree, what people like, merely because of their interests in general, shouldn't piss people off this bad. I think the problem is that people are taking the stereotypical furs too seriously. just let them have their pride, and be what they are... it's not like they ruined these movies T_T


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 20, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Balto used to be good, but like other Don Bluth films, it suffered from "Disney Video Syndrome" which means it spawns  crappy straight to video sequels.
> 
> I voted Akira.



Balto wasn't made by Don Bluth, it was made by Universal.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Balto wasn't made by Don Bluth, it was made by Universal.



....T___T....


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd like to take this opportunity to say I'm not going to vote until I've downloaded and watched Akira.
I'm not going to vote for one just because I've never seen the other, especially when the one I did see was so mediocre...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to say I'm not going to vote until I've downloaded and watched Akira.
> I'm not going to vote for one just because I've never seen the other, especially when the one I did see was so mediocre...



prepare to click on 'Akira' then...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> prepare to click on 'Akira' then...



I'm just going to keep an open mind.  Honestly though, I am prepared to vote 'Akira' XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I'm just going to keep an open mind.  Honestly though, I am prepared to vote 'Akira' XD



lol, yea... hide your shame in white text! >=3

and honestly, at best, Balto was a good movie... nothing more, nothing less. I just think Steele is fuckin sexy. but the first time I saw Akira, I was like.... 0.0''' I must buy it on DVD... and I did! 

also, be prepared for some disturbing scenes from that movie... xD


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 20, 2008)

Steele was a good villan. He had attitude with a voice that matched.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 20, 2008)

There's a reason I love these movie threads. Oh mai.. they always wind up being real knee-slappers, lol xD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> There's a reason I love these movie threads. Oh mai.. they always wind up being real knee-slappers, lol xD



I concur. I also just realized that your user title may be a Captain Planet reference.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I concur. I also just realized that your user title may be a Captain Planet reference.



I was hoping people would get it. Once I get my tablet back, I'm going to make a drawing for my signature to help convey it better xD

/off-topic >_>


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 21, 2008)

Balto. Akira is good and all, until you read the original manga series (despite it being like, practically textbook size per book) and realize how little the movie actually takes from the book, and how much deeper the storyline is than the movie might suggest


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> Balto. Akira is good and all, until you read the original manga series (despite it being like, practically textbook size per book) and realize how little the movie actually takes from the book, and how much deeper the storyline is than the movie might suggest



are you saying you don't like Akira the movie as much, solely because the manga wasn't as good? 0_o


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> Balto. Akira is good and all, until you read the original manga series (despite it being like, practically textbook size per book) and realize how little the movie actually takes from the book, and how much deeper the storyline is than the movie might suggest



Oh I know they cut it down a lot.  I'm not basing it off that though.  I'm basing off Anime Akira vs Cartoon Balto.  No brainer for me.



NekoFox08 said:


> are you saying you don't like Akira the movie as much, solely because the manga wasn't as good? 0_o



No he's saying a lot was lost in condensing it to anime form.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 21, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> are you saying you don't like Akira the movie as much, solely because the manga wasn't as good? 0_o


Takumi (if I may call you that) is right. the movie was so short, so smashed into a single ball, that you dont really get the whole story. Akira plays a much smaller role than he does in the manga, as does Tetsuo. and that lady that fell of the bridge had such a great, enormous role in the manga that it's a shame she was just thrown in there to die right away

..I dont want to see the Live Action version of it..


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

YOU GUYS TROLLAN MY THRADS? YOU GUYS BETTER NOT BE TROLLAN MY THRADS

Also: 15/14... Balto finally meeting its maker?


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Not trolling Huey, simply _discussing._


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Not trolling Huey, simply _discussing._



Anything we post is automatically labelled trolling, remember?


----------



## Neofur (Sep 21, 2008)

An odd match up for  is poll.

Both good movies but in this battle AKIRA should win.

Although loved by us furs, like many other animal movies BALTO came and went.

AKIRA has stood the test of time as the anime Blade Runner of sorts.
Influencing animation to this day. 

Even for it's time the production values were incredible. And for those who like checking Wiki, *
AKIRA is on the list of Greatest animated films ever made.

*
BTW 
*Spirited Away *won the second Oscar ever awarded for best animated feature
 and is the first anime to win an Academy Award.

Osamu Tezuka was inspired by Disney, then he made the style his own.
We even have him to thank for 30 min length of modern cartoons.

Tezuka and Walt may been friends back then but the evil Disney corporation of today sure aren't.

http://www.kimbawlion.com/rant2.htm
I remember seeing the TV ads saying The Lion King an Original Disney masterpiece etc. when it  came out.


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Not trolling Huey, simply _discussing._





nameless_ermine said:


> Anything we post is automatically labelled trolling, remember?



I was kidding. Geez ._.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Huey said:


> I was kidding. Geez ._.



But your avatar looks so SERIOUS.


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> But your avatar looks so SERIOUS.



I WILL REPORT YOU, SIR, FOR THIS BLATANT AVATARISM


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

=( really?


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> =( really?



I was bluffing =(

I'm so sorry. I don't know what I was thinking. I shouldn't have threatened you. It was a vile, stupid act. Please forgive me =(










<3?


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

I could never stay mad at you.

<3


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh damn.. closer than I thought it'd be. Looks like Akira might be on the chopping block.


----------



## VGJustice (Sep 21, 2008)

. . . AND VG TIES IT UP! \ Â° AÂ°/

(Balto is a huge Gary Stu. Just say no to Stu!)


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Seems like a pertinent time to mention that in the event of a tie, I cast the breaking vote.

Thank you.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

If Akira doesn't win I'm leaving the fandom

for about a week.


----------



## Neofur (Sep 21, 2008)

*Vote AKIRA!*


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm noticing a trend on who is voting for what.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm noticing a trend on who is voting for what.



i.e. all the furfags are voting for shitty movies that happen to have animals in them and anyone with any taste in movies is voting for the movies that are actually good? Yeah, I noticed that, too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> i.e. all the furfags are voting for shitty movies that happen to have animals in them



That explains why Spirited Away is still around...the animals.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 21, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> and with THAT, I have to disagree, what people like, merely because of their interests in general, shouldn't piss people off this bad. I think the problem is that people are taking the stereotypical furs too seriously. just let them have their pride, and be what they are... it's not like they ruined these movies T_T


You don't understand. What they did was basically saying 'The movie may have been shit, but there was an animal that I liked in it so I'm going to vote for it anyway. That's like someone in 2000 saying 'Despite the fact that Bush is a complete idiot and has no idea what he is doing, I'm going to vote for him anyway because he looks nice enough and I would probably have a beer with him.'

It's all bullshit.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That explains why Spirited Away is still around...the animals.



Don't forget all the freaky shit that proceeded to follow the pig transformation. I haven't even seen all of Spirited Away but I can take a guess and say that you don't watch it for the animals. You watch for all these spirits you'd never see in an American film. You watch for a spider with the head of a man working in a boiler. (And that's all I remember. Awesome stuff so far, goddamn movie list keeping me away from it.)

Steele didn't push Balto off that cliff--Chihiro did.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Don't forget all the freaky shit that proceeded to follow the pig transformation. I haven't even seen all of Spirited Away but I can take a guess and say that you don't watch it for the animals. You watch for all these spirits you'd never see in an American film. You watch for a spider with the head of a man working in a boiler. (And that's all I remember. Awesome stuff so far, goddamn movie list keeping me away from it.)
> 
> Steele didn't push Balto off that cliff--Chihiro did.



I watched it, and was bored beyond belief by the lousy dialog, the lousy animation, and the confusing storyline.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Balto, I hope that movie wins.*crosses fingers*


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> the lousy animation



_Really_? Were we watching the same film? Even haters have to agree that the animation was one of its strongest suits.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> _Really_? Were we watching the same film? Even haters have to agree that the animation was one of its strongest suits.



Not everyone finds the animation great. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I watched it, and was bored beyond belief by the lousy dialog, the lousy animation, and the confusing storyline.



*Spirited Away*: The film received many awards, including the second Oscar ever awarded for Best Animated Feature, the first anime film to win an Academy Award, and the only winner of that award to win among five nominees (in every other year there were three nominees). The film also won the Golden Bear at the 2002 Berlin International Film Festival (tied with _Bloody Sunday_).

Based on 146 reviews at Rotten Tomatoes, it ranks as the eighth-best animation film, having a 97% rating on the site.


*Akira*:  _Akira_ is regarded by many critics as a landmark anime film, one that influenced much of the art in the anime world that followed its release.[1] Therefore, _Akira_ is regarded by critics as one of the greatest animated films ever made.

The movie led the way for the growing popularity of anime in the West, with _Akira_ considered a forerunner of the second wave of anime fandom that began in the early 1990s. One of the reasons for the movie's success was the highly advanced quality of its animation. At the time, most anime was notorious for cutting production corners with limited motion, such as having only the characters' mouths move while their faces remained static. _Akira_ broke from this trend with meticulously detailed scenes, exactingly lip-synched dialogueâ€”a first for an anime production (voices were recorded before the animation was completed, rather than the opposite)â€”and super-fluid motion as realized in the film's more than 160,000 animation cels.[2] Notable motifs in the film include youth culture, delinquency, psychic awareness, social unrest, the world's reaction towards a nuclear holocaust and Japan's post-war economic revival. The film also explores a number of psychological and philosophical themes, such as the nature of corruption, the will to power, and the growth from childhood to maturity both in individuals and the human race itself. Elements of Buddhist symbolism are also present in the film.

Roger Ebert selected _Akira_ as his "Video Pick of the Week" in 1989 on _Siskel & Ebert and the Movies_. For its wider 2001 release, he gave the film "Thumbs Up". As of September 2008, the film has an 88% "fresh" rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


Hmmmm _riiiiiiight. 9_9_


*Balto*: Balto holds a mixed rating of 46% by critics at Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> *Spirited Away*: The film received many awards, including the second Oscar ever awarded for Best Animated Feature, the first anime film to win an Academy Award, and the only winner of that award to win among five nominees (in every other year there were three nominees). The film also won the Golden Bear at the 2002 Berlin International Film Festival (tied with _Bloody Sunday_).
> 
> Based on 146 reviews at Rotten Tomatoes, it ranks as the eighth-best animation film, having a 97% rating on the site.
> 
> ...



Again, different strokes for different folks. Not everyone likes the exact same things you do.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Man hope those guys are digging their lackluster movie because it had wolves and dogs and *omg I'm totally a wolf guys.*  46% lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Man hope those guys are digging their lackluster movie because it had wolves and dogs and *omg I'm totally a wolf guys.*  46% lol.



97% positive rating also means that 3% didn't like it. OMG there are people that *didn't* like it?! HERETICS! THEY DON'T LIKE THE SAME THINGS TAKUMI L OR DAVID M AWESOME DOES! BURN THEM AT THE STAKE! [/sarcasm]


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I watched it, and was bored beyond belief by the lousy dialog, the lousy animation, and the confusing storyline.



Clearly you're just an idiot.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you're just an idiot.



Why? Because I don't like the same things you do? When are you going to grow up, stop the lameass trolling and realize that not everyone likes the same things you do?


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Uh no....do you understand the ratings?  It means that out of all the reviews added together and averaged, it was 3% away from being perfect.  Doesn't mean 3% didn't like it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Uh no....do you understand the ratings?  It means that out of all the reviews added together and averaged, it was 3% away from being perfect.  Doesn't mean 3% didn't like it.



*Facepalm* 97% approval rating DOES mean 3% either doesn't approve or has no opinion. No movie will EVER get 100% approval rating. There'll always be people that don't like a certain movie.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Facepalm* 97% approval rating DOES mean 3% either doesn't approve or has no opinion. No movie will EVER get 100% approval rating. There'll always be people that don't like a certain movie.



Indeed.  We should kill off all the idiots.  I'm up for a genocide of people with bad tastes in movies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Indeed.  We should kill off all the idiots.  I'm up for a genocide of people with bad tastes in movies.



Then we'd have to kill every human, since everyone has different likes in movies, and as I said, there's no way for a movie to get a 100% approval.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm reading through the 4 people who didn't like it.  All unprofessional critics.  One guy is like, it was terrible at storytelling to which the people are like "wtf did you watch?"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm reading through the 4 people who didn't like it.  All unprofessional critics.  One guy is like, it was terrible at storytelling to which the people are like "wtf did you watch?"



I bet there's even professional critics that didn't like it. But then again, I don't listen to critics. I'll decide for myself what movies to see or not see. And you keep ignoring the fact that everyone sees things differently. So the person didn't like it, tough. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Well that explains a lot.  One of the guys who reviewed it praised Jackass the Movie over Spirited away.  Total retards allowed to vote, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Well that explains a lot.  One of the guys who reviewed it praised Jackass the Movie over Spirited away.  Total retards allowed to vote, FUCK YEAH.



okay, now that I don't get. I would take Spirited Away over Jackass.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT PEOPLE LOL


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT PEOPLE LOL



I said I don't get it, I didn't say the guy was wrong. If he thinks that way, good for him.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

And another idiot reviewed it, said it took itself way too seriously.  Gave it something like a 3/4 in his rating and then voted it rotten.  I love stupid people.  It had a 100% minus three people trolling the reviews to bring it down and a dumbass who thought Jackass made a better movie.  I love the human race.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> And another idiot reviewed it, said it took itself way too seriously.  Gave it something like a 3/4 in his rating and then voted it rotten.  I love stupid people.  It had a 100% minus three people trolling the reviews to bring it down and a dumbass who thought Jackass made a better movie.  I love the human race.



Three? Maybe 300, 3,000 who knows? Since thousands of people go there, it's impossible to know exactly how many didn't like it.

Edit: Spoke too soon. 4 people out of 150 didn't like it. (Just checked) Roughly 2.5%. So a definite minority, but there are people that don't like it, nonetheless.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 21, 2008)

The only reason you would have to not like a movie like Akira is if you were some unsophisticated slob, whose idea of a fun activity is making sculptures out of your earwax and belly button lint.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> The only reason you would have to not like a movie like Akira is if you were some unsophisticated slob, whose idea of a fun activity is making sculptures out of your earwax and belly button lint.



Or because they have different tastes than you.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Or because they have different tastes than you.



Different tastes do not apply here. Akira is a animation masterpiece, whereas Balto...Balto is just...it's for kids. It's made to keep kids quiet in the car so that mommy and daddy could argue about their broken marriage and I'd go so far as to say it's nothing more than a rip off of White Fang. For fuck's sake, if you say Balto is better than Akira, you might as well say that Barney the Dinosaur or those Little Einstein things are better than some of the best movies ever made. There's just no comparison.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Different tastes do not apply here. Akira is a animation masterpiece, whereas Balto...Balto is just...it's for kids. It's made to keep kids quiet in the car so that mommy and daddy could argue about their broken marriage and I'd go so far as to say it's nothing more than a rip off of White Fang. For fuck's sake, if you say Balto is better than Akira, you might as well say that Barney the Dinosaur or those Little Einstein things are better than some of the best movies ever made. There's just no comparison.



Huh? Wha? Did I miss something? Different tastes sure as shooting do apply here. One man's treasure is another man's junk. Just because you might like Akira doesn't mean everyone else *must* too. Seriously, everyone has different tastes and different likes. If you like a certain movie, good for you. Just remember that there are other people that hate it. If you can't understand that fact of life, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, and other people have shitty tastes. It _is_ possible.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, and other people have shitty tastes. It _is_ possible.



That is true that SOME people do. Just not *everyone* that disagrees with you.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd say about 90% of them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd say about 90% of them.



lol rather hard to back that up, huh? I'd say close to 54% disagree with you, according to the poll atm. But again, that doesn't prove that they have "shitty tastes".


----------



## eevachu (Sep 21, 2008)

Fuck the furfaggotry, I'm going with the animation geek vote on this one.  *Akira hands down.*  Balto was a mediocre children's film, which only purpose now is to be fap-fodder for ronery furfags.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Fuck the furfaggotry, I'm going with the animation geek vote on this one.  *Akira hands down.*  Balto was a mediocre children's film, which only purpose now is to be fap-fodder for ronery furfags.



Sure, if you don't care for the historical references. Like the Dipthera epidemic that really did hit Nome in 1929, or the statue of Balto that really is in Central Park, NYC.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Sure, if you don't care for the historical references. Like the Dipthera epidemic that really did hit Nome in 1929, or the statue of Balto that really is in Central Park, NYC.



Who cares about that? No one.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who cares about that? No one.



I do 'Ï‰'


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I do 'Ï‰'



You're full of it. You don't even live in America. >:C


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who cares about that? No one.



Don't care about history? I could feel sorry for you then, but I don't. Those that cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're full of it. You don't even live in America. >:C



It's not like I can't travel to NY to see that statue 'Ï‰'


----------



## bozzles (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't remember Balto at all, never even heard of Akira.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

I would keep that hush hush if you're at an anime convention


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Don't care about history? I could feel sorry for you then, but I don't. Those that cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it...



Oh no, we'll have to run a sled team of dogs through the snow to save some more dying children!

And then we can make another shitty movie about it!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh no, we'll have to run a sled team of dogs through the snow to save some more dying children!
> 
> And then we can make another shitty movie about it!




Undoubtedly there will be another epidemic, it's inevitable, but I doubt we'll still use sled dogs unless it's a last resort. Technology is a lot better now than it was in 1929.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I don't give a shit. I'll be interested when they make a movie about a part of history that actually matters.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, I don't give a shit. I'll be interested when they make a movie about a part of history that actually matters.



You mean there are actual parts of history that AREN'T boring?

Since when? *headtilt* Must've happened sometime after I got out of high school, because the history I learned was hella boring.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Fuck the furfaggotry, I'm going with the animation geek vote on this one.  *Akira hands down.*  Balto was a mediocre children's film, which only purpose now is to be fap-fodder for ronery furfags.



I was hoping to see an eevachu response akin to the Beauty and the Beast poll, but it works. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You mean there are actual parts of history that AREN'T boring?
> 
> Since when? *headtilt* Must've happened sometime after I got out of high school, because the history I learned was hella boring.



I said a part that mattered, not a part that was interesting.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You mean there are actual parts of history that AREN'T boring?
> 
> Since when? *headtilt* Must've happened sometime after I got out of high school, because the history I learned was hella boring.



World War II. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> World War II. Pretty interesting.




oh yes, I can't wait to see Toon Hitler D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> World War II. Pretty interesting.



Not really. Some crazy fuck tries to take over the world and fails while murdering people. 

That's soap opera material.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Not really. Some crazy fuck tries to take over the world and fails while murdering people.
> 
> That's soap opera material.



Yet it altered the political landscape forever. The old powers, England, France, Germany, Switzerland, etc, are overtaken by the U.S. and Soviet Union and those two dominated for the next 50 years (U.S. still going strong of course).


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Facepalm* 97% approval rating DOES mean 3% either doesn't approve or has no opinion. No movie will EVER get 100% approval rating. There'll always be people that don't like a certain movie.


Wrong.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/toy_story_2/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/toy_story_2/



One site does not show proof. That's like asking a KKK clan how many hate blacks, instead of asking a sufficent sampling of Americans.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2008)

im a furry yes, but im a geek at the core too
AKIRA
it rocked my adolescent brain


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

I think Akira has much more potential symbolism and a story that reflects on WWII. Why are you discussing the historical importance of Balto when it was reflecting on something a dog did, in comparison to WWII?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I think Akira has much more potential symbolism and a story that reflects on WWII. Why are you discussing the historical importance of Balto when it was reflecting on something a dog did, in comparison to WWII?



As I've stated before, the movie of Balto was loosely based on history, as in the real history, it wasn't just one dog, but the whole team. Balto was just the lead dog of one of the sled teams that made the trip (more of a relay to Ninana (sp) and back to Nome).


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm starting to think the person who devises these match ups just does so to watch people bicker.

Then again, seeing Balto winning is pissing me off, so what do I know?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> As I've stated before, the movie of Balto was loosely based on history, as in the real history, it wasn't just one dog, but the whole team. Balto was just the lead dog of one of the sled teams that made the trip (more of a relay to Ninana (sp) and back to Nome).



Oh. I stand corrected.

I just don't see why we're talking about the profound historical significance of Balto (edit: Sorry! Balto AND the sled team) while Akira has a much more powerful moral and symbolism than a team of sled dogs.

I'm not trying to demean that story in itself, but if we were voting on a historical appeal, then Akira should be a landslide of a win in this.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Oh. I stand corrected.
> 
> I just don't see why we're talking about the profound historical significance of Balto while Akira has a much more powerful moral and symbolism than a team of sled dogs.
> 
> I'm not trying to demean that story in itself, but if we were voting on a historical appeal, then Akira should be a landslide of a win in this.



But Akira wasn't based on any actual historic event, was it? Loosely or otherwise? (Then again, all Hollywood "historic" movies are loosely based on the events they're protraying.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Dayken said:


> I'm starting to think the person who devises these match ups just does so to watch people bicker.
> 
> Then again, seeing Balto winning is pissing me off, so what do I know?



The match ups are all random.



Grimfang said:


> Oh. I stand corrected.
> 
> I just don't see why we're talking about the profound historical significance of Balto (edit: Sorry! Balto AND the sled team) while Akira has a much more powerful moral and symbolism than a team of sled dogs.
> 
> I'm not trying to demean that story in itself, but if we were voting on a historical appeal, then Akira should be a landslide of a win in this.



As if Ty has even seen Akira or knows what its about. :roll:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> As if Ty has even seen Akira or knows what its about. :roll:



And your point is? Oh, right. Because it's anime, it's automatically superior to anything Disney/American?


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2008)

He probably turned it off after only 5 minutes because there's nary a muzzle or tail to be seen.

Also, as random as they are, they're still pretty rage inducing. Where's the harm in stacking up two films that are in the same genre?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> And your point is? Oh, right. Because it's anime, it's automatically superior to anything Disney/American?



My point is that you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about (as usual) so you should shut up to prevent making an ass of yourself any further.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Dayken said:


> He probably turned it off after only 5 minutes because there's nary a muzzle or tail to be seen.
> 
> Also, as random as they are, they're still pretty rage inducing. Where's the harm in stacking up two films that are in the same genre?



More like I had never heard of it before this contest, nor have I had time or the money to go out and rent it (ain't paying $20+ to watch something one time and then toss it in the trash)


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My point is that you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about (as usual) so you should shut up to prevent making an ass of yourself any further.



Says the person that said American movies suck. Said the person that hates Furries (calls them "furfags") yet comes *and posts on a Furry website*. How more hypocritical can you get than *THAT*?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But Akira wasn't based on any actual historic event, was it? Loosely or otherwise? (Then again, all Hollywood "historic" movies are loosely based on the events they're protraying.



I wouldn't link Akira to Hollywood. I haven't done research on it, but I really don't think it had anything to do with that. I don't think the story itself reflected WWII, but I think there was a lot of symbolism that seem to allude to nuclear weapons, which seems to occur in the movie. Takumi or David mentioned it earlier in the thread: the portrayal of greed and corruption in government and business.

I never read the manga, and it's been some time since I've seen the movie, which supposedly isn't nearly as detailed or good as the manga. I do think Akira has a lot more to it though than the Balto cartoon.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 21, 2008)

> And your point is? Oh, right. Because it's anime, it's automatically superior to anything Disney/American?


No, a great film is a great film, no matter how you slice it. Spirited Away and Fantasia were both brilliant films in their own respect. I would go pointing fingers implying that we are weeaboos.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> And your point is? Oh, right. Because it's anime, it's automatically superior to anything Disney/American?



No, but Akira is superior to Balto, that's for sure.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Dayken said:


> No, but Akira is superior to Balto, that's for sure.



That's personal opinion, not fact. Please don't confuse the two. And as of right now,the slim majority of the 49 people that voted say Balto is better.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's personal opinion, not fact. Please don't confuse the two.



That's the point of a poll. But whatever.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

If y'all want the "superior" film to win, then get more people to come vote for it. Simple as that.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Says the person that said American movies suck. Said the person that hates Furries (calls them "furfags") yet comes *and posts on a Furry website*. How more hypocritical can you get than *THAT*?



You're so full of shit it's unbearable. I don't hate furries, and I've never called anyone a furfag. You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> i.e. *all the furfags* are voting for shitty movies that happen to have animals in them and anyone with any taste in movies is voting for the movies that are actually good? Yeah, I noticed that, too.



Oh really? You haven't called anyone a "furfag"? BUSTED. Care to make any more lies? And your post there seems to be full of hate towards Furries...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh really? You haven't called anyone a "furfag"? BUSTED. Care to make any more lies?



I was using the term satirically, dumbass. :roll:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was using the term satirically, dumbass. :roll:



Yeah, sure, right. Nice backpedalling and trying to cover your ass now. Point is, you *did* call those that voted for Balto "furfags". Don't bother trying to make excuses.

I just find it pitifully sad that David tries to weasel his way out of a corner by trying to alter what he meant when someone calls him out on his posts and exposes his hypocrisy and lies...


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh noes, he called people that like Balto furfags. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah, sure, right. Nice backpedalling and trying to cover your ass now. Point is, you *did* call those that voted for Balto "furfags". Don't bother trying to make excuses.
> 
> I just find it pitifully sad that David tries to weasel his way out of a corner by trying to alter what he meant when someone calls him out on his posts and exposes his hypocrisy and lies...



I find your overall lack of intelligence and inability to determine sarcasm and satire sad.

And a little bit funny.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Oh noes, he called people that like Balto furfags. Who gives a shit?



I was just pointing out that he is a hypocrite and a liar, after he just claimed that he never called anyone a "furfag" or that he doesn't hate Furries. That post I just linked to proves he lied, despite what he claims otherwise. It just proves that his word is worthless.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I find your overall lack of intelligence and inability to determine sarcasm and satire sad.
> 
> And a little bit funny.



*Facepalm* You claimed you've never called anyone a "furfag". I proved you wrong. You say you don't hate Furries. I proved you wrong. Accept the fact that you got busted for your lies. Seriously, getting caught lying like that just shows that your word cannot be trusted.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 21, 2008)

Again, who cares? Why make a big deal over something petty?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Facepalm* You claimed you've never called anyone a "furfag". I proved you wrong. You say you don't hate Furries. I proved you wrong. Accept the fact that you got busted for your lies. Seriously, getting caught lying like that just shows that your word cannot be trusted.



Taking quotes out of context and saying that they mean one thing when in reality they mean another doesn't prove anything when in the end you're still wrong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Taking quotes out of context and saying that they mean one thing when in reality they mean another doesn't prove anything when in the end you're still wrong.



Yeah sure. Just keep telling yourself that, and eventually one day, you might believe it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah sure. Just keep telling yourself that, and eventually one day, you might believe it.



What are you, three years old?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What are you, three years old?



No.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2008)

0.0  bitchy.
ok, back to the topic then shall we?


----------



## eevachu (Sep 22, 2008)

Jesus Christ on a bleeding cracker, can you two get over yourselves?  You're arguing about personal preference (which is something you can't change) and completely off topic *BULLSHIT.* 



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I was hoping to see an eevachu response akin to the Beauty and the Beast poll, but it works. :3



Jeeze, people actually read my posts...  Anyways, my original post was my quick answer, since I have a life and don't have the time to spend all day trolling the forums, but since I feel it is my duty to avenge _Beauty and the Beast_ I shall post my full opinion.  I've only watched _Akira_ a few times in my life, so I have a much less poignant opinion on it then on _Beauty and the Beast_, but let's look at the facts:

_Balto_ is a story based on a historical event that was well...  Not that exciting if you think about it.  The real Balto was not a half-wolf, but a plain old husky.  He _didn't_ run the whole distance, the run was in fact a relay run by more than twenty mushers and the most treacherous and longest part of the run was run by another dog team (a dog named Togo was it's leader).  Personally, the Balto story sounds like one of those "feel good" news stories you hear at the end of the evening news to ensure people don't start crying because of the actual news. :/

As for the film itself, it's a formulaic children's movie, in which the hero (an outcast from society) overcomes the odds and gains recognition and gets the girl with the help from his friends.  Heard that plot before?  'Cause I certainly have.  It had a mediocre box office reception and it's thought to have led to the closure and disestablishment of Amblimation. 

_Akira_ is a movie based on the critically acclaimed manga of the same name, which has in fact won several awards.  It's set in the *FUTURE* and is apparently a very condensed version of the original manga, though I'm not completely sure, as I have not read it.  I am assuming since the original author of the manga was the director, that he was making the changes to better the movie.

The movie itself is considered a landmark anime film, leading to influence anime as we know it today, therefore it's considered one of the greatest animated films in history.  It broke the mold by not cutting corners in animation making it seem like a Western film in Japanese animated clothing.  It's theatrical release set attendance records for an animated film and it's considered the forerunner for the second wave of the anime fandom.

I'll state again that I love _Balto_, it's a fun film and I'd gladly watch it any time, but as for it being a _better_ movie than _Akira_, it's clearly not.  It's a formulaic movie akin to the Disney "budddy-movie" recipe for success, that butchered the actual story involving Balto.  _Akira_ is a landmark film in and broke the barriers, traditions, and stereotypes regarding Japanese animation and helped lead to a cultural phenomenon.  

_Akira_ is the better movie.  You may *like* _Balto_ more, but that does *NOT* a better film.


----------



## Takun (Sep 22, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Jesus Christ on a bleeding cracker, can you two get over yourselves?  You're arguing about personal preference (which is something you can't change) and completely off topic *BULLSHIT.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  This is what I've thought all along and how I've been voting.  I'm not voting one which I like better, but which I though was better.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 22, 2008)

Akira, for sure!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2008)

eevachu said:


> _Akira_ is the better movie.  You may *like* _Balto_ more, but that does *NOT* a better film.



But it's all personal preference, right? If I feel Balto was the better movie, who's to tell me I'm "wrong"? If I thought PotC 2 was worse than PotC 1, who's to tell me I'm "wrong"? Again, it's personal preference, and it's not up to you to tell me otherwise. Everyone has their likes and dislikes. That's what makes polls subjective. There is no "better" movie, it's just what the people prefer more.


----------



## Huey (Sep 22, 2008)

For clarification, the matchups featured in this round's polls were created by seeding the movies according to their reception in earlier rounds. In the first round (when there were 64 movies), I used third party sources to try and seed all 64 movies into four brackets. Balto, as it happens, was a 16 seed (the lowest) and it was defeated by the top-seeded movie in its bracket. It gained new life in a runoff wild card poll when it received enough votes to advance to the second round as a low seed. As eevachu noted, it went on to "upset" Beauty and the Beast to make it to this point.

Taking the raw number of votes the movies received in the first two rounds (and interpreting this number as a measure of voter interest with respect to each particular movie, with greater interest translating into a higher seed and vise versa), Balto was seeded higher in this round. All movies were seeded in this manner before they were bracketed. The bracketing process was random. Using this system, the competition is fundamentally  designed to single out the best from the field of 64. In other words, just because a movie makes it far before being eliminated doesn't necessarily mean it's better than a movie that was eliminated early on, especially since there's nothing in place to stop people from trumping quality with personal preference and voting accordingly. There's nothing stopping people from voting who haven't seen both or either movies. There's nothing wrong with these conditions; they simply inject an element of unpredictability into a fairly straightforward arrangement.

The question "Which movie is better?" is therefore open to at least a couple of acceptable interpretations. The trend of the voting community so far, since you guys seem to be arguing about it, has been to let some "furry" movies get pretty far (movies that some undoubtedly view as "unworthy"), but it's also advanced some not-so-furry titles based on quality alone. This will only make the matchups tougher as the competition continues, which is exactly what a bracketed, single elimination tournament is designed to do >

And to whoever said I enjoy watching you bicker: I don't vote on these polls. _You_ guys voted Balto into this round and it has to go up against something. In other words, it has to continue to prove itself. If it can't, then it's no better off than the 63 losers this competition will ultimately generate =)

And as of this minute, the scale is tipped in favor of Akira.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Akira.*

Balto was okay. Pretty much it. Yeah, it was very, extremely loosely based on a historical event, but it was just an okay movie. Nothing really special.

Akira was an amazing tale that fucked with your mind, and it had a brilliant flow in terms of animation. Voice acting was spot on, the music was amazing, everything about it was just plain awesome. On top of that, it _still_ holds up well today, more than 20 years after it's release. It's simply glorious.

I'm still laughing at how mind-blowingly close it is, due to Balto having talking animals and Akira being amazing. I'll be watching this closely tomorrow.


----------



## VGJustice (Sep 22, 2008)

Suppose I'll add a bit to my initial statement, since I'm such a movie buff.

Let me start with _Akira_. I'll just keep it short and simple. Even by the standards of anime in general, this movie stands in high and well deserved regard. The animation is clean, stylish, and was massively innovative. This is what anime should be like.

Then we have _Balto_. Let me take some time for this one.

Animation is a huge thing for me. I love it, can't get enough of it. Especially well done stuff. Don Bluth is one of my favorite animators for this reason specifically. Normally I'll grab a movie if I happen to see that he worked on it. I like the animation style that goes along with his movies, and every one I've seen of his has excellent animation. _Balto_ is no exception here, the animation is excellent. Sadly, that's one of the very few bright spots for the movie.

The story is based on the events that are today imortalized by the iditarod sled race in Alaska. Eevachu summed it up rather nicely though, so I'll just pick at the parts that REALLY bug me.

Firstly, there's the titular character himself, Balto. Half wolf, half dog, no one trusts him because he's "too wild". Everyone hates him, no one loves him, emo emo, boo hoo. Oh, except the one Canadian goose. And those weird polar bears. And the Hot Girl, who is practically a living cliche (actually, all the characters are). Then comes the big event where he has to go Save the Day, where mother nature decides to throw everything but the kitchen sink at him. I swear, he almost bumbles from one catastrophy to another. The scenes of him evading the avalanche, followed by the icicle cave, had me groaning from the sheer convenience of it all. Oh, and once he gets back, EVERYONE now fully trusts him, everyone hates the Big Bad, and life is wonderful again!

... gag me.

Nothing really bad actually happens to him. Every time he's close to getting into real danger 2 or 3 friends valiently leap in to help him! Or the plot coughs something random up to keep him safe. When compared to _Akira_ this is especially telling.

The story is hugely shallow, and is one of Bluth's weakest works. This is the same man that brought us _Secret of NIMH_ and _American Tale_. This isn't even as good as _All Dogs Go to Heaven_, lame songs and all.

I can understand someone saying they like _Balto_ as a movie. It's cute and does have enjoyable characters (Muk and Luk are hilarious, easily my favorites). But it simply does not compare to _Akira_ on any level. _Balto_ comes across as the kind of movie you make to pay the bills, but little else. A side project movie that takes little real effort. And when compared to _Akira_ and the scope of the project, the level of animation with such a serious visual style, the character interaction and depth of such (even fairly minor characters), a movie like _Balto_ just doesn't compare.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2008)

VGJustice said:


> Firstly, there's the titular character himself, Balto. Half wolf, half dog, no one trusts him because he's "too wild". Everyone hates him, no one loves him, emo emo, boo hoo. Oh, except the one Canadian goose. And those weird polar bears. And the Hot Girl, who is practically a living cliche (actually, all the characters are). Then comes the big event where he has to go Save the Day, where mother nature decides to throw everything but the kitchen sink at him. I swear, he almost bumbles from one catastrophy to another. The scenes of him evading the avalanche, followed by the icicle cave, had me groaning from the sheer convenience of it all. Oh, and once he gets back, EVERYONE now fully trusts him, everyone hates the Big Bad, and life is wonderful again!
> 
> ... gag me.
> 
> Nothing really bad actually happens to him. Every time he's close to getting into real danger 2 or 3 friends valiently leap in to help him! Or the plot coughs something random up to keep him safe. When compared to _Akira_ this is especially telling.



Congratulations. You just described the basis of virtually every movie.
And this poll is closer than I expected...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

WILL YOUR FALLACIES NEVER CEASE?


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 22, 2008)

omg 30/30! >< intense!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WILL YOUR FALLACIES NEVER CEASE?



Will your caps lock or shift key ever get a rest? Seriously dude, typing in all caps and having an attitude is NOT going convince anyone, nor do anything but turn people off from listening to you. Maybe if you dropped the bad guy attitude and tried having a polite conversation, you'd get much better results. But, I won't hold my breath on any of that.


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 22, 2008)

Can somebody help me out please? Where does it say Don Bluth took part in this movie?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 22, 2008)

Tie broken, fuck yeah


----------



## Edyoakita (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, this is a REALY bitchy thread.....

I think Akira was a better movie.
Balto just had that cute factor that is expected standard from Disney. It just kinda sat in the back of my mind, never realy wanted to see it again.

Akira was a, what you may call, "revolutionary" film. It was way ahead of its time. It was set in 2006. What year was it made? ( kinda forgot :/) And it did have very good sync with the voices. It also had some exelent animation and alot interesting plot elements.


But who cares, watch what you want to watch. It doesnt realy matter.

Idiots will be idiots. Sometimes its better to let them have their time....


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 22, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Jeeze, people actually read my posts...  Anyways, my original post was my quick answer, since I have a life and don't have the time to spend all day trolling the forums, but since I feel it is my duty to avenge _Beauty and the Beast_ I shall post my full opinion.



But the trollage is the heart of FAF! Surely you'll give in eventually.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 22, 2008)

my vote goes to akira =3


----------



## Huey (Sep 23, 2008)

30/32 in favor of Akira.

A FIERCE LEFT AND BALTO'S DOWN! 
THE REF'S OVER AND HERE'S THE COUNT: 2... 3... 4... 
BALTO LOOKS WEAK. 
HE'S TRYING TO FIND THE ROPES! 
7... 8...


----------



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

Nooooo why did you bump it Huey.

do you hate me? =C


----------



## Huey (Sep 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Nooooo why did you bump it Huey.
> 
> do you hate me? =C



I bumped it cuz I LOVE you =O


----------



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

Huey said:


> I bumped it cuz I LOVE you =O



It was almost home free ;_;

<3 though.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

If Akira loses, I'm blaming Huey for not rigging the polls.


----------



## Key Key (Sep 23, 2008)

I loved balto


----------



## Huey (Sep 23, 2008)

IT'S OVAH! IT'S OVAH! AKIRA BY TECHNICAL KNOCKOUT! 
UNBEEEEEEEEEEEELIEVABLE!


----------



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

=3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

I just came.


----------



## eevachu (Sep 23, 2008)

My favourite movie has been avenged, my work here is done. 

_*Exeunt Eeva*_


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Sep 23, 2008)

I dare say, this poll wasn't even proper.

How can you pit Awesome Post-Apocalyptic Nightmare Masterpiece against Lighthearted and Adorable Children's Movie?


----------



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

Explained earlier in the thread...


----------



## wakan (Sep 24, 2008)

BALTO EVERY TIME !!!!!


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 24, 2008)

This proves there is a God.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This proves there is a God.



He is merciful and just.

Assuming that Lion King loses in the next round.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2008)

PRAISE SWEET TENTACLED MONSTER JESUS!!


----------

